# يالى مشيت من غير ما حتى تقول سلام هفضل على عهدى كانى معاك تمام



## iam_with_you (21 أكتوبر 2008)

انامش هكتب موضوع ولا حاجة بس انا داخلة فى كلام فى قلبى عايزة اطلعة وملقيتش حد يشيلة ويرد عليا يعنى يواسينى فى لحظة ضعف ......فى لحظة وجع ...........فى لحظة اةةةةةةة بتطلع منى 
                                             اية احساسك لو جت عينك فى عينة
                                   لو وقفت جانبة وانت حتى مش قادر تسلم علية 
                                مش قادر تقولة واحشتنى مش قادر تقولة انى محتجلك 
                                                       ونفسى نرجع 
                         وتلاقى عنية مدمعة زى عينك وهيموت عليك زى منت هتموت علية

                      وخايف حد  ياخود بالة منكم بتبعد عشان محدش يشوف عنيكم 


 بس انت من جوة بتقرب  مش بتبعد  من جوة بتموت فى الدقيقة مليون مرة فى بعادة وحاسس انك وحيد  من غيرة حاسس انك ملكش حد يخاف عليك غيرة 

                                          نفسك حتى ايدك تلمس  ايدة 
                            ومن غير متتكلمو اكيد عينكم بتتكلم وتحسو ان الناس شايفاكم  وسمعاكم 
                                                           وعادة الموقف



                    وسمعت انو فى تانى يوم بعد عنك خالص بعد عن  كل الناس  



            سابك وانت محتاجلة سابك تعيش حياتك لوحدك سابك للوجع ولل   اةةةةةةةة 



            ممكن تعمل اية لم تعرف انو مبقاش موجود؟


                           مباش فى حد ممكن يحبك غيرة مبقاش فى حضن تترمى فى حضنة  
                                      ومبقاش فى ايد تطبطب عليك لم تتوجع 


                            لم تبقى لوحدك تعبان ومتلقيش حد يقلك مالك  


                                   سابك .........................سابك


                              ومقلش انو ماشى مقلش انو رايح ومش راجع تانى  
                                      راح ومقلش حاجة غير دمعة وجعت فيك 
                   ساب عينك تفضضل تدمع علية قدام الناس وانت مش قادر تخبيها



                     مش قادر تقول ان دة الى عمرى كلة كنت عايز اديهولو دة     
                                    الى انا من غيرة ولا حاجة
          الى عنيا بتفتح عشان اشوفو الى قلبى بيدق عشان وهو الى موجود فى الدنيا
                 وهو الى كان بيخلى كل حاجة حلوة فى الدنيا طبعا متقدرش تقول دة 


                           وطبعا متقدرش تقول الى بحبة اوى بحبة عمرى كلة عشانة راح  
                                                    متقدرش 
               تعمل اية لو حسيت انك ميت وانت عايش؟لو تعبان ومش قادر تقول اة ؟








يالى مشيت من غير حتى  متقول سلام هفضل على عهدك كانى معاك تمام
واحشنى يا طيب يا ارق من الملاك فاكرك وفاكر اد اية اتهنيت معاك
مين بعد منك فى يوم هيداوى جروحى مين بعد منك فى حضن الحنين هنسى روحى 
مع السلامة يا حبيب قلبى وسلام ياريت تظرونى كل ليلة فى المنام



اسفة انى طولت عليك سامحونى بس كانو كام كلمة فى قلبى وفضفض بيها

:Love_Letter_Open:


سنكس


----------



## iam_with_you (21 أكتوبر 2008)

ممكن اي حد يدخل يكتب اية الى واجعة


----------

